# router planner jig



## michel2 (Jan 28, 2009)

hi i am new and looking for a jigg tobuild or buy similar to what craftman name DECOROUT or PLaner with a router.

Thanks
michel2


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Go here www.CopyCarver.com (replace the "dot" with a "." ) You might find it fits your needs. It's an interesting concept.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forums Michel.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to the forum Michel good to have you here on the best forum on the net.


----------

